# Exquisite miniatures - the work of Rivett608



## mklotz (Nov 20, 2008)

In a recent thread here on making small parts, I mentioned the phenomenal work of Bill Robertson (screen name Rivett608). As it turns out, his work has been recently featured in the magazine "Find Woodworking". On their site they have available a slideshow, narrated by Bill, where he talks about some of his creations and how he makes them.

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/ProjectsAndDesign/ProjectsAndDesignArticle.aspx?id=31688

I recommend it highly. Bill's an incredible craftsman (in both wood and metal) and you owe it to yourself to see what he's done.


----------



## cfellows (Nov 20, 2008)

While I greatly admire and respect the work of these folks, I have to admit I don't understand their motivation. For me, at least, if the finished product doesn't run, shoot, or perform a viable function, I just can't bring myself to put that much effort into it. Maybe I'm just jealous...

Chuck


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 20, 2008)

That is truly inspiring Marv. The woodworking is incredible but so is the metal working...working locks in 1/12 scale...WOW!!


----------



## mklotz (Nov 21, 2008)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> While I greatly admire and respect the work of these folks, I have to admit I don't understand their motivation. For me, at least, if the finished product doesn't run, shoot, or perform a viable function, I just can't bring myself to put that much effort into it. Maybe I'm just jealous...
> 
> Chuck



Each to his own but I'm glad that Bill, along with Da Vinci and Michelangelo, don't share your need for practicality.


----------



## Jadecy (Nov 21, 2008)

Although I would not have the patience to create my own small tool box I am fascinated by those tiny things and the true craftsmanship and time that went in to making them. Very nice work indeed! :bow: :bow: :bow:

 If you need a mini wood plane to sharpen a pencil he's got one!  ;D


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice link. Thanks for that one Marv.

I do wish that one day I will have that talent and perseverance to create such works of art. As far as doing something?? I believe it does. It brings a smile to faces of those that see it ;D

Eric


----------



## itowbig (Nov 21, 2008)

think hobby man then you can see though the smoke.
i like all kinds of hobbys . i think it shows diferent waves of brian powers man.


----------



## mklotz (Nov 21, 2008)

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> Nice link. Thanks for that one Marv.
> 
> I do wish that one day I will have that talent and perseverance to create such works of art. As far as doing something?? I believe it does. It brings a smile to faces of those that see it ;D
> 
> Eric



Yes, that's what "art" is all about.


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 21, 2008)

I love art like that, even if I wouldn't or couldn't do the same myself.

My biggest challenge would be seeing what I was doing. I got the habit of a head loupe on the first team build. My projects until then had been larger.

Someone here, Gail in NM?, recently posted a wall rack o' loupes in all different magnifications. I'll bet Rivett's magnifier collection is impressive! Probably works under a stereo microscope at each machine.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 30, 2008)

Not to take anything from Marv's original link in this thread, but a local friend sent me the following link and it seemed to fit in this category even if slightly off topic. Enjoy!

[ame]http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=vYi458oI0-8[/ame]

Bill


----------



## mklotz (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll bet this guy stays out of the shop when he has a head cold. One good sneeze and a year's work disappears into the dust bunnies (from which it was probably made).


----------



## cfellows (Nov 30, 2008)

That is beyond belief! I was struck by the artist's comment that such work is painful while in the making. As Marv said earlier in the thread, luckily there are talented people who will endure the pain so we can enjoy the result!

Chuck


----------



## dsquire (Nov 30, 2008)

After seeing that, what can one say? Any adjectives that I might use have already been used to describe work 10 times that size which was already impossible. How about "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious to the 10th nano power"? Would that come close?

Still shakin' my head wondering why my eyes want to keep playing tricks on me.

cheers 

Don


----------



## RGerlach (Dec 5, 2008)

Marv

I won't even try to add more expressions of amazement but simply say that I blown away by these videos and photos. The problem is I'm losing sleep and not getting enough work completed at the office because Im reading more posts. On one hand, I am sorry I didnt start visiting this site sooner. But on the other hand, Im in sensory overload mode and racked with feelings of inadequacy. I need therapy. Maybe some more sleep would help. :bow:

Ron


----------



## mklotz (Dec 5, 2008)

Ron,

I'm sure you're not alone. The forum is relatively young yet it already has a considerable archive of simply amazing projects done by the members. One could spend a lot of happy hours just reviewing the material that's been presented. But, more importantly, the administrators and moderators are working hard to keep the site friendly, helpful to newbies and devoid of the OT crap and bickering that has poisoned so many other similar fora.

Your job, should you choose to accept it, is to help me get more of our SCHSM club members to become active on the forum. I know they would enjoy it and they have lots of good stuff to present themselves. A few words from you at tomorrow's meeting may help us to get them involved.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 5, 2008)

Marv - Should we set up a table to sign up members from SCHSM ?? 



> I was struck by the artist's comment that such work is painful while in the making. As Marv said earlier in the thread, luckily there are talented people who will endure the pain so we can enjoy the result!



At the end of the video, the talking head mentioned that this guy's life work has been sold to a collector for $20M !! That should assuage his pain a bit .... :

Mike


----------



## CrewCab (Dec 5, 2008)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> this guy's life work has been sold to a collector for $20M !!



and considering ...... (his words) ........... "he has learning difficulties and can neither read nor write" .............. there is hope for us all 


Seriously though all the examples posted in this thread are genuine works of art imho.

CC


----------

